# Money halo absolutely mogs any looks you might have.



## Deleted member 11326 (Jan 31, 2021)

No matter if you're gandy looks or whatever, if you're worth $50+ million your halo effect is astronomical. Being good looking is the second best halo but not even close to being worth tens of millions provided you're not below 5/10.

99% of people give up on looks and simply blame genetics, they don't even think of it. On the other hand, having millions and millions of dollars that they slave their whole life away for the equivalent of your pocket change is the largest mog possible on this earth.

Convince me otherwise


----------



## Deleted member 9890 (Jan 31, 2021)

time to sorosmaxx boyos


----------



## disillusioned (Jan 31, 2021)

trillionaire said:


> No matter if you're gandy looks or whatever, if you're worth $50+ million your halo effect is astronomical. Being good looking is the second best halo but not even close to being worth tens of millions provided you're not below 5/10.
> 
> Convince me otherwise


Mark Zuckerberg and John Carmack. Both are genius level tech wizards that changed the world yet both ended up marrying 5/10 noodles because they looked like shit.


----------



## Deleted member 11326 (Jan 31, 2021)

disillusioned said:


> Mark Zuckerberg and John Carmack. Both are genius level tech wizards that changed the world yet both ended up marrying 5/10 noodles because they looked like shit.


gigacope they can get anyone they want but they get a much better kick/high from making billions then dealing with and fucking dumb sloots. 

I read somewhere that winning $100k is the same dopamine hit as sex, now apply that to making billions.


----------



## Deleted member 3163 (Jan 31, 2021)

What about the fact that every validation or love except that of parents will be fake. Girls will love ur money not u, not saying u are wrong but rel. Without money mogs the one with a lot of money. One is genuine one is superficial


----------



## Deleted member 11748 (Jan 31, 2021)

gigacope


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Jan 31, 2021)

trillionaire said:


> gigacope they can get anyone they want but they get a much better kick/high from making billions then dealing with and fucking dumb sloots.
> 
> I read somewhere that winning $100k is the same dopamine hit as sex, now apply that to making billions.


bill gates makes 100k every 10 minutes or so. jfl at thinking he gets a dopamine hit from that at all anymore.


----------



## Deleted member 11326 (Jan 31, 2021)

Hashtaggolu said:


> What about the fact that every validation or love except that of parents will be fake. Girls will love ur money not u, not saying u are wrong but rel. Without money mogs the one with a lot of money. One is genuine one is superficial


low iq if you believe ANYTHING is genuine these days...nothing in this world beats the satisfaction of utterly status mogging most men on the planet


----------



## Deleted member 11326 (Jan 31, 2021)

Syobevoli said:


> bill gates makes 100k every 10 minutes or so. jfl at thinking he gets a dopamine hit from that at all anymore.


of course you can't scale it like that lmao


----------



## Gonthar (Jan 31, 2021)

disillusioned said:


> Mark Zuckerberg and John Carmack. Both are genius level tech wizards that changed the world yet both ended up marrying 5/10 noodles because they looked like shit.


When you are very smart(I'm smart too, btw), you pick a wife based on personality, intellect, someone that you can talk too and understands you, being around all the time around a hot but dumb woman, just drains you, you feel like you are loosing brain cells when you talk to her, we - the smart people, need constant intellectual stimulation.


----------



## tyronelite (Jan 31, 2021)

Yeah bro dolla bills makes the pussy go 💦💦


----------



## Deleted member 6341 (Jan 31, 2021)

Gonthar said:


> When you are very smart(I'm smart too, btw), you pick a wife based on personality, intellect, someone that you can talk too and understands you, being around all the time around a hot but dumb woman, just drains you, you feel like you are loosing brain cells when you talk to her, we - the smart people, need constant intellectual stimulation.



But still they could have some cute girlfriends with decent IQs. Just look at Elon Musk as an example. He is not very good looking and he mogs all of them in terms of the quality of girls he has dated. It's not like hot women cannot be intelligent too.


----------



## Blackgymmax (Jan 31, 2021)

trillionaire said:


> gigacope they can get anyone they want but they get a much better kick/high from making billions then dealing with and fucking dumb sloots.
> 
> I read somewhere that winning $100k is the same dopamine hit as sex, now apply that to making billions.


You can get better from doing good meth. Call it whatever halo you want but it doesnt turn into sexual lust.


----------



## ReverseNorwoodPill (Jan 31, 2021)

trillionaire said:


> No matter if you're gandy looks or whatever, if you're worth $50+ million your halo effect is astronomical. Being good looking is the second best halo but not even close to being worth tens of millions provided you're not below 5/10.
> 
> 99% of people give up on looks and simply blame genetics, they don't even think of it. On the other hand, having millions and millions of dollars that they slave their whole life away for the equivalent of your pocket change is the largest mog possible on this earth.
> 
> Convince me otherwise


Money is oldcel cope
Even if you attract some hot young chicks it will not be the same as teen love or even just a looksmatched relationship for that matter


----------



## Blackgymmax (Jan 31, 2021)

That being said, getting rich should just be to live a comfortable life, not for women


----------



## turbocuckcel_7000000 (Jan 31, 2021)

it doesn't seem to be that simple

it's like you also need privacy or free time or a halo or something. because public male figures all date women that look like shit.
actors, politicians, CEOs, scientists, artists... all filthy rich men who date ugly old pigs like it's their religion.

the only big exception i can think of is male sport players. they're the only ones who seem to pull beautiful young women "into the limelight". otherwise the beautiful young women stay in the shadows almost, being sluts, very expensive prostitutes, and wives or concubines of shady rich guys that no one knows about


----------



## Blackgymmax (Jan 31, 2021)

And zuck having an ugly wife means nothing. Attraction is more than looks. As long as you can hit em with a dopamine rush consistently theyll become attatched to you so even if theres minor attraction she could have used some shit like sex or even a good personality to hook him in before others did. Tho sex doesnt last very long bc ugly. Attraction is not sexual lust.


----------



## Gonthar (Jan 31, 2021)

Chineseguyslefort said:


> But still they could have some cute girlfriends with decent IQs. Just look at Elon Musk as an example. He is not very good looking and he mogs all of them in terms of the quality of girls he has dated. It's not like hot women cannot be intelligent too.


Yeah, and he keeps getting dumped/divorced, you can't have a stable, life-long relationship with white women these days, Asian women come from a more traditional culture, they are less likely to get bored with you, dump or divorce you.


----------



## Deleted member 6873 (Jan 31, 2021)

tyronelite said:


> Yeah bro dolla bills makes the pussy go 💦💦


highschool drug dealer halo is legit


----------



## tyronelite (Jan 31, 2021)

Papabakvet said:


> highschool drug dealer halo is legit


Imagine Mark Zuckerberg moving weight   
@Blackgymmax


----------



## Deleted member 11326 (Jan 31, 2021)

Gonthar said:


> Yeah, and he keeps getting dumped/divorced, you can't have a stable, life-long relationship with white women these days, Asian women come from a more traditional culture, they are less likely to get bored with you, dump or divorce you.


this x100. I'd never even think about having an LTR with a white girl lol


----------



## Deleted member 6873 (Jan 31, 2021)

tyronelite said:


> Imagine Mark Zuckerberg moving weight
> @Blackgymmax







yoyo nigga you want a few G's? dont try and fuck w me bro ill bust yo ass


----------



## Blackgymmax (Jan 31, 2021)

trillionaire said:


> this x100. I'd never even think about having an LTR with a white girl lol


I assume youre an incel whte guy


----------



## Deleted member 11326 (Jan 31, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> I assume youre an incel whte guy


mentalcel ethnic lol


----------



## saga (Jan 31, 2021)

ReverseNorwoodPill said:


> Money is oldcel cope
> Even if you attract some hot young chicks it will not be the same as teen love or even just a looksmatched relationship for that matter


loving someone for their looks is as superficial as loving someone for their money it's literally the same shit in the end. they feel attracted to men with power. same end different means.


----------



## Blackgymmax (Jan 31, 2021)

trillionaire said:


> mentalcel ethnic lol


I dont think youre mentalcel. Usually low tier men who think theyre better than they are make money threads


----------



## Deleted member 11326 (Jan 31, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> I dont think youre mentalcel. Usually low tier men who think theyre better than they are make money threads


lol might be usually, but i'm not one of them


----------



## Deleted member 1862 (Jan 31, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> I dont think youre mentalcel. Usually low tier men who think theyre better than they are make money threads


absolutely cringe that you somehow think you're an authority on this jfl


----------



## Deleted member 1862 (Jan 31, 2021)

trillionaire said:


> this x100. I'd never even think about having an LTR with a white girl lol


cope


----------



## Deleted member 11326 (Jan 31, 2021)

aut0phobic said:


> cope


there are many exceptions but chances are the odds are against you with a girl that's heavily influenced by western culture


----------



## Deleted member 1862 (Jan 31, 2021)

trillionaire said:


> there are many exceptions but chances are the odds are against you with a girl that's heavily influenced by western culture


from what I've seen this is only rly significant in the USA so just don't live there tbh


----------



## Blackgymmax (Jan 31, 2021)

aut0phobic said:


> absolutely cringe that you somehow think you're an authority on this jfl


Are you an idiot?


----------



## Melo95 (Jan 31, 2021)

Gonthar said:


> When you are very smart(I'm smart too, btw), you pick a wife based on personality, intellect, someone that you can talk too and understands you, being around all the time around a hot but dumb woman, just drains you, you feel like you are loosing brain cells when you talk to her, we - the smart people, need constant intellectual stimulation.


Many good looking women are not genuinely dumb and actually have intellect. Good looks come in a package. It's wrong to assume that pretty girls are all dumb sluts


----------



## RecessedCel5 (Jan 31, 2021)

cope , beta bux and chad fucks


----------



## Blackgymmax (Jan 31, 2021)

I think status mogs money btw


----------



## RecessedCel5 (Jan 31, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> I think status mogs money btw


looks>status>>>>>>>money


----------



## Blackgymmax (Jan 31, 2021)

RecessedCel5 said:


> looks>status>>>>>>>money


Status has more broad appeal. Unless youre jeremy meeks and above you wont be able to appeal to as many without status. Plus women throw pussy at you bc they think your status rubs off into their pussy when you fuck them 😂😂


----------



## spark (Jan 31, 2021)

trillionaire said:


> gigacope they can get anyone they want but they get a much better kick/high from making billions then dealing with and fucking dumb sloots.
> 
> I read somewhere that winning $100k is the same dopamine hit as sex, now apply that to making billions.


the cope is real


----------



## Deleted member 1862 (Jan 31, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> Are you an idiot?


are you?

do you understand what 'usually' means?


RecessedCel5 said:


> looks>status>>>>>>>money


agreed but status & money often go hand in hand unless we're talking spoilt richkids etc


----------



## Deleted member 1862 (Jan 31, 2021)

spark said:


> the cope is real


no br0 zuckerberg is a slay3r br0!1!!


----------



## Deleted member 1862 (Jan 31, 2021)

ReverseNorwoodPill said:


> Money is oldcel cope
> Even if you attract some hot young chicks it will not be the same as teen love or even just a looksmatched relationship for that matter


there is NO cope for people who missed out on teen love

kill yourself or bukowski maxx


----------



## Pretty (Jan 31, 2021)

People in this thread are utter retards 

Let me remind you the reason majority of this forum haven’t gotten surgery is because they don’t have funds.


----------



## Pretty (Jan 31, 2021)

ReverseNorwoodPill said:


> Money is oldcel cope
> Even if you attract some hot young chicks it will not be the same as teen love or even just a looksmatched relationship for that matter


How do you know have u ever experienced teen love? You do know teen love doesn’t acc exist it’s just some Hollywood bullshit


----------



## Deleted member 1862 (Jan 31, 2021)

Blackmannnns said:


> You do know teen love doesn’t acc exist it’s just some Hollywood bullshit


yes & no

it can exist, it just barely does anymore


----------



## Uglyandfat (Jan 31, 2021)

Betabuxx mentality. You think your wife will be happy with you just for your money? She will treat you like shit because she looks at your ugly fucking face and laughs in her head and she will continue to disrespect you knowing she can take half of your fucking life away she will deny sex from you and ruin your fucking life.


----------



## Deleted member 9787 (Jan 31, 2021)

strong name to thread correlation


----------



## Stingray (Jan 31, 2021)

Other people have said it already but money is probably the worst way to attract women. Because the woman is there for the money, not for you. 

However, for some men it is their best and perhaps only option


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Jan 31, 2021)

aut0phobic said:


> yes & no
> 
> it can exist, it just barely does anymore


"teen attraction", 99/100 of the time people don't really know what love is, and confuse it with long term "attraction", that goes to the personnality.


----------



## UnderCovrN0rmie (Jan 31, 2021)

Hashtaggolu said:


> What about the fact that every validation or love except that of parents will be fake. Girls will love ur money not u, not saying u are wrong but rel. Without money mogs the one with a lot of money. One is genuine one is superficial


"people come up to me and say 'she's only with you because you're rich'... well I am rich." - jimmy carr


----------



## Madhate (Jan 31, 2021)

I'd take being a millionaire over being 8 psl any day of the week


----------



## GetShrekt (Jan 31, 2021)

Being that rich is rarer than being goodlooking


----------



## IdiAmin (Jan 31, 2021)

>go to the site about looksmaxxing 
>make a post about money being the most important thing in attraction
>????


----------



## Deleted member 6512 (Jan 31, 2021)

Just one thing: people like Zuckerberg, Bezos and Gates have an image to protect since they are valued billion of dollars. You don't see them with other women because they choose to portray themselves that way, jfl if you think billionaires can't have orgies with hot girls every day of the year.


----------



## ReverseNorwoodPill (Jan 31, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> And zuck having an ugly wife means nothing. Attraction is more than looks. As long as you can hit em with a dopamine rush consistently theyll become attatched to you so even if theres minor attraction she could have used some shit like sex or even a good personality to hook him in before others did. Tho sex doesnt last very long bc ugly. Attraction is not sexual lust.


loving someone for their looks is as superficial as loving someone for their money it's literally the same shit in the end. they feel attracted to men with power. same end different means.


Blackmannnns said:


> How do you know have u ever experienced teen love? You do know teen love doesn’t acc exist it’s just some Hollywood bullshit


yeah I did
It’s not
It’s the purest form of love lol


----------



## aspieSavage (Jan 31, 2021)

disillusioned said:


> Mark Zuckerberg and John Carmack. Both are genius level tech wizards that changed the world yet both ended up marrying 5/10 noodles because they looked like shit.


Zuc and John Carmack are special. They don't give a shit about looks


----------



## whiteissuperior (Jan 31, 2021)

money is oope for ugly people cuz u know deep down without money no one will touch you. Success is cope and being Chad is far better than being rivh. You can work for riches, you can't work to become Chad


----------



## Deleted member 6512 (Jan 31, 2021)

aspieSavage said:


> Zuc and John Carmack are special. They don't give a shit about looks


They could change their face tomorrow if they decide to do so, they probably get so much pussy thrown at them that they don't give a fuck no more. Plus when you know you can do something you don't feel pressured to do it as soon as you can.


----------



## Deleted member 6512 (Jan 31, 2021)

whiteissuperior said:


> money is oope for ugly people cuz u know deep down without money no one will touch you. Success is cope and being Chad is far better than being rivh. You can work for riches, you can't work to become Chad


Do you think that Zuckerberg can't get surgeries to become gl?


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Jan 31, 2021)

Madhate said:


> I'd take being a millionaire over being 8 psl any day of the week


psl 8 and millionnaire? no 
billionnaire ok but psl 8 > 1 to 10 millions dollars EZ


----------



## whiteissuperior (Jan 31, 2021)

ConorMcGregor said:


> Do you think that Zuckerberg can't get surgeries to become gl?


surgeries wont fix his oblong skull, cucked eyes, Norwood 11 hairline, and aspiness. Maybe he could reach 4 psl


----------



## Deleted member 3323 (Jan 31, 2021)

Hashtaggolu said:


> What about the fact that every validation or love except that of parents will be fake. Girls will love ur money not u, not saying u are wrong but rel. Without money mogs the one with a lot of money. One is genuine one is superficial


But if you are good looking won't girls just solely like you for your looks? I dont see a problem with conditional love anyways, all love is conditional. She likes you for a reason doesnt she?


----------



## eduardkoopman (Jan 31, 2021)

trillionaire said:


> No matter if you're gandy looks or whatever, if you're worth $50+ million your halo effect is astronomical. Being good looking is the second best halo but not even close to being worth tens of millions provided you're not below 5/10.
> 
> 99% of people give up on looks and simply blame genetics, they don't even think of it. On the other hand, having millions and millions of dollars that they slave their whole life away for the equivalent of your pocket change is the largest mog possible on this earth.
> 
> Convince me otherwise


Just become TOP 0.0005% in wealth, before the age of 45.


----------



## Deleted member 6512 (Jan 31, 2021)

whiteissuperior said:


> surgeries wont fix his oblong skull, cucked eyes, Norwood 11 hairline, and aspiness. Maybe he could reach 4 psl


You are coping the man has so much money he can get all the best surgeons in the world to work on his face.


----------



## Deleted member 3323 (Jan 31, 2021)

eduardkoopman said:


> Just become TOP 0.0005% in wealth, before the age of 45.


Its possible for almost anyone to become that rich


----------



## Blackgymmax (Jan 31, 2021)

ReverseNorwoodPill said:


> loving someone for their looks is as superficial as loving someone for their money it's literally the same shit in the end. they feel attracted to men with power. same end different means.
> 
> yeah I did
> It’s not
> It’s the purest form of love lol


No like sexual lust and attraction are 2 different mechanisms. Its kinda the same shit except youll end up having alot less sex in the relationship. Money alone doesnt really give a dopamine rush and once youre w that person and even if it does itll become the floor once youre w them for too long. W sexual lust that never goes away till u get ugly and youll want to have sex more which will keep sending that flow of dopamine to get you attatched. You can even use personality to get someone attatched to you btw. Dick game and making her orgasm probably play a bigger role in attraction than money btw


----------



## Blackgymmax (Jan 31, 2021)

ConorMcGregor said:


> You are coping the man has so much money he can get all the best surgeons in the world to work on his face.


Doesnt mean he will succeed and become chad. There's always risk and normies are well aware


----------



## whiteissuperior (Jan 31, 2021)

ConorMcGregor said:


> You are coping the man has so much money he can get all the best surgeons in the world to work on his face.


he will unironically need Lefort 3 to reach 5 psl + imdo. Its just not worth it


----------



## Mouthbreath (Jan 31, 2021)

depends, tbh if you have unfixable failos or you're under 5'5 even being a billionaire wont help you


----------



## Deleted member 6512 (Jan 31, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> No like sexual lust and attraction are 2 different mechanisms. Its kinda the same shit except youll end up having alot less sex in the relationship. Money alone doesnt really give a dopamine rush and once youre w that person and even if it does itll become the floor once youre w them for too long. W sexual lust that never goes away till u get ugly and youll want to have sex more which will keep sending that flow of dopamine to get you attatched. You can even use personality to get someone attatched to you btw. Dick game and making her orgasm probably play a bigger role in attraction than money btw


All sexual lust goes away in relationships, even if you are Chad after a while she will get bored and you too. You have an idealistic view on relationships and beauty, Gandy's wife is probably bored to fuck him too, btw jfl at entering cucked relationships as a millionaire instead of DiCaprioMaxxing and fuck every victoria secrets model and changing girls every 6 months.


----------



## Deleted member 6512 (Jan 31, 2021)

whiteissuperior said:


> he will unironically need Lefort 3 to reach 5 psl + imdo. Its just not worth it


He has so much money he can fund surgeons to find new ways of modifying facial bones just for him, he clearly doesn't care, he didn't even try basic looksmaxxing or small surgeries.


----------



## Blackgymmax (Jan 31, 2021)

ConorMcGregor said:


> All sexual lust goes away in relationships, even if you are Chad after a while she will get bored and you too. You have an idealistic view on relationships and beauty, Gandy's wife is probably bored to fuck him too, btw jfl at entering cucked relationships as a millionaire instead of DiCaprioMaxxing and fuck every victoria secrets model and changing girls every 6 months.


Lmao a new attractive girl brings dopamine rush, doesnt change sexual lust which is "do you want to fuck them or not". You could generate that same shit to a woman by being some thug maxxer whos constantly in dangerous situations


----------



## Mouthbreath (Jan 31, 2021)

ConorMcGregor said:


> You are coping the man has so much money he can get all the best surgeons in the world to work on his face.


if you ever actually considered surgery you will realise it isnt at all clear that you will even look better than before, also getting bimax for example feels like having a very bad accident, and you will need months to recover from. he is also short, so he will need to get LL, which might leave him crippled, plus he needs to invest a shitton of time just to practice walking, and everyone on earth will know that he got LL, since he is a public figure. And even then, he wont be able to change his frame or his skull or his dick size substantially. Money can definitely not buy you everything. I'd rather be 4psl homelss person than a 2psl billionaire ngl


----------



## eduardkoopman (Jan 31, 2021)

bpdandectasy said:


> Its possible for almost anyone to become that rich


Nice cope. To believe that almost anyone can become worth 50 million by the age of 45 or earlier.

*Some reality check statts.*
* 3% of the United States entire population have a net worth of $1 million.
* the average United States millionaire is *62 years old
* Just 1% of millionaires are under the age of 35*


----------



## whiteissuperior (Jan 31, 2021)

ConorMcGregor said:


> He has so much money he can fund surgeons to find new ways of modifying facial bones just for him, he clearly doesn't care, he didn't even try basic looksmaxxing or small surgeries.


copes me bro, "Just fund billioms of dollars and 10 + years of research bro so you can be Chad by 50".

Only thing ur right about is he probably doesnt care. Most guys below 5 psl arent aware of how bad they have it, he just isnt blackpilled


----------



## Blackgymmax (Jan 31, 2021)

Which is why women date thugs n shit even if they're not very attractive


----------



## Deleted member 6512 (Jan 31, 2021)

Mouthbreath said:


> if you ever actually considered surgery you will realise it isnt at all clear that you will even look better than before, also getting bimax for example feels like having a very bad accident, and you will need months to recover from. he is also short, so he will need to get LL, which might leave him crippled, plus he needs to invest a shitton of time just to practice walking, and everyone on earth will know that he got LL, since he is a public figure. And even then, he wont be able to change his frame or his skull or his dick size substantially. Money can definitely not buy you everything. I'd rather be 4psl homelss person than a 2psl billionaire ngl


You say so only cause you never experienced being a 2 PSL billionaire. Btw he can get surgeries for his face and roidmaxx to get a better body, he doesn't need to become an 8 PSL, he just need to become better looking, people here are working their ass off to get surgeries, why a guy that has billions to throw doesn't get them? Cause he doesn't give a fuck, doesn't need it, he can fuck women without looks and probably doesn't care if they are into him or not.


----------



## Deleted member 6512 (Jan 31, 2021)

whiteissuperior said:


> copes me bro, "Just fund billioms of dollars and 10 + years of research bro so you can be Chad by 50".
> 
> Only thing ur right about is he probably doesnt care. Most guys below 5 psl arent aware of how bad they have it, he just isnt blackpilled


Autism, Zuck didn't even fix minor flaws he has, he doesn't give a fuck, if he cared he would've start self improving long ago, he could become way better looking than he is now, wouldn't even need to become Chad, he simply doesn't have the motivation cause he already gets what he wants without having to break his skull in half.


----------



## IdiAmin (Jan 31, 2021)

ConorMcGregor said:


> Just one thing: people like Zuckerberg, Bezos and Gates have an image to protect since they are valued billion of dollars. You don't see them with other women because they choose to portray themselves that way, jfl if you think billionaires can't have orgies with hot girls every day of the year.


Lol Bezos got divorced because of his leaked DMs


----------



## TITUS (Jan 31, 2021)

Being millionaire is harder to achieve.


----------



## Deleted member 6512 (Jan 31, 2021)

IdiAmin said:


> Lol Bezos got divorced because of his leaked DMs


He was cucking a guy jfl


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Jan 31, 2021)

whiteissuperior said:


> copes me bro, "Just fund billioms of dollars and 10 + years of research bro so you can be Chad by 50".
> 
> Only thing ur right about is he probably doesnt care. Most guys below 5 psl arent aware of how bad they have it, he just isnt blackpilled


Blackpill doesn't apply to multi billionaires jfl


----------



## Deleted member 6512 (Jan 31, 2021)

africancel said:


> Blackpill doesn't apply to multi billionaires jfl





africancel said:


> Blackpill doesn't apply to multi billionaires jfl











Cara Delevingne had a 'three-way' with Amber Heard and Elon Musk


Johnny Depp 'hasn't ruled out' serving Cara Delevingne with a subpoena in his $50M defamation suit against ex wife Amber Heard, DailyMail.com can reveal.




www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## whiteissuperior (Jan 31, 2021)

africancel said:


> Blackpill doesn't apply to multi billionaires jfl


yea it does, you think Sam Cassell's wife loves him? What about Zuckerberg's? I dont want a woman unless she would fuck me if Im poor


----------



## Deleted member 6512 (Jan 31, 2021)

whiteissuperior said:


> yea it does, you think Sam Cassell's wife loves him? What about Zuckerberg's? I dont want a woman unless she would fuck me if Im poor


At the end of the day what matters is to reproduce


----------



## whiteissuperior (Jan 31, 2021)

ConorMcGregor said:


> At the end of the day what matters is to reproduce


maybe to you brain stem dominant monkeys, but I couldnt cope knowing my girl doesn't love nor respect (for females its kinda the same thing) me cuz she knows Im nothing more than a trick


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Jan 31, 2021)

whiteissuperior said:


> yea it does, you think Sam Cassell's wife loves him? What about Zuckerberg's? I dont want a woman unless she would fuck me if Im poor


Zuckerberg is a multi billion dollar very high status man who owns some of the biggest social media networks on earth.

If he legimately publicly posts sth like, I'm in LA anyone dtf? His DMs will be blown up by countless attractive women who will fuck him FOR FREE I can guarantee you that.


----------



## whiteissuperior (Jan 31, 2021)

africancel said:


> Zuckerberg is a multi billion dollar very high status man who owns some of the biggest social media networks on earth.
> 
> If he legimately publicly posts sth like, I'm in LA anyone dtf? His DMs will be blown up by countless attractive women who will fuck him FOR FREE I can guarantee you that.


I dont believe that bro, I think theyd fuck sure but he'd have to trick. Like take em on a shopping spree. Even if they did fuck for free, itd be in hopes hed trick for em in the future


----------



## Deleted member 6512 (Jan 31, 2021)

whiteissuperior said:


> maybe to you brain stem dominant monkeys, but I couldnt cope knowing my girl doesn't love nor respect (for females its kinda the same thing) me cuz she knows Im nothing more than a trick


No need to insult me, evolution will probably get rid off men who care so much about validation then.


----------



## whiteissuperior (Jan 31, 2021)

ConorMcGregor said:


> No need to insult me, evolution will probably get rid off men who care so much about validation then.


fuck reproducing I want validation


----------



## Deleted member 6512 (Jan 31, 2021)

whiteissuperior said:


> fuck reproducing I want validation


No validation for 5ft4 oldcel indian


----------



## whiteissuperior (Jan 31, 2021)

ConorMcGregor said:


> No validation for 5ft4 oldcel indian


which is why I pray to Ganesh and Vishnu and say my mantras and yamchas every night in order to reincarnate as white Chad


----------



## eduardkoopman (Jan 31, 2021)

trillionaire said:


> Convince me otherwise


You raped your mothe. Proof/Convince us otherwise or you go to jail.

That's not how things work.
The one, makeing a claim. Has to proof the claim.


----------



## Pretty (Jan 31, 2021)

ReverseNorwoodPill said:


> loving someone for their looks is as superficial as loving someone for their money it's literally the same shit in the end. they feel attracted to men with power. same end different means.
> 
> yeah I did
> It’s not
> It’s the purest form of love lol


Cope If this is true why do you browse the site?


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Jan 31, 2021)

Chad has it way easier to become rich too 

Besides experiencing teen love, and get loved for what he is (face&height) instead of what he owns (assets that can quickly lose their value) 

Anyone who denies that Looks and Health aren't the most important aspects of life - in fact they are life itself - is coping massively 

Chad gets hired for a high human interaction job where he gots more validation than a Incel millionaire sitting behind his computer


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Jan 31, 2021)

Also OP acts like amassing that amount of fortune is even possible befire the age of 35. 

The chance is like 0.03*0.01=0.003%

Then not every fortune can be turned into cash because its in real estate or growth companies so its more likely 0.002%

Basically no chance


----------



## Deleted member 3323 (Jan 31, 2021)

eduardkoopman said:


> Nice cope. To believe that almost anyone can become worth 50 million by the age of 45 or earlier.
> 
> *Some reality check statts.*
> * 3% of the United States entire population have a net worth of $1 million.
> ...


Doesn't mean you can't become part of the statistic. I still beleive anyone can become rich if they applied themselves, the reason why most people arent sucessful is that they give up or dont try. If you've tried hard all your life, like genuinely try to build your wealth I don't see how becoming a millionaire could be seen as a "pipe dream."


----------



## Soalian (Jan 31, 2021)

Chineseguyslefort said:


> But still they could have some cute girlfriends with decent IQs. Just look at Elon Musk as an example. He is not very good looking and he mogs all of them in terms of the quality of girls he has dated. It's not like hot women cannot be intelligent too.
> 
> View attachment 956628
> View attachment 956627
> View attachment 956626


Is it me, or Musk's face looks like it has been repeatedly punched by tiny fists, in these two pics?


----------



## Soalian (Jan 31, 2021)

bpdandectasy said:


> Doesn't mean you can't become part of the statistic. I still beleive anyone can become rich if they applied themselves, the reason why most people arent sucessful is that they give up or dont try. If you've tried hard all your life, like genuinely try to build your wealth I don't see how becoming a millionaire could be seen as a "pipe dream."


Or they live in a tax-heavy country, where entrepreneurship and standing out is implicitly discouraged.


----------



## Deleted member 3323 (Jan 31, 2021)

Soalian said:


> Or they live in a tax-heavy country, where entrepreneurship and standing out is implicitly discouraged.


All that means is that it's harder to get rich , not impossible.


----------



## Soalian (Jan 31, 2021)

bpdandectasy said:


> All that means is that it's harder to get rich , not impossible.


It's already hard enough bro.


----------



## Deleted member 6512 (Jan 31, 2021)

bpdandectasy said:


> All that means is that it's harder to get rich , not impossible.


I would say statistically highly improbable


----------



## Deleted member 3323 (Jan 31, 2021)

ConorMcGregor said:


> I would say statistically highly improbable


If it's not as improbable as winning the lottery or getting hit by a meteor then it's worth pursuing


----------



## Deleted member 6512 (Jan 31, 2021)

bpdandectasy said:


> If it's not as improbable as winning the lottery or getting hit by a meteor then it's worth pursuing


I think is more improbable than winning the lottery tbh


----------



## Deleted member 3323 (Jan 31, 2021)

I doubt it, the loterry is based on pure chance where as getting rich depends on the individual.


ConorMcGregor said:


> I think is more improbable than winning the lottery tbh


----------



## Deleted member 6512 (Jan 31, 2021)

bpdandectasy said:


> I doubt it, the loterry is based on pure chance where as getting rich depends on the individual.


Ultra cope, getting rich is even more based by chances, the country you are born into, the family you are born into, the people you are able to meet, your innate skills, being born in a time where the competition in a certain field is lower ecc....


----------



## Deleted member 3323 (Jan 31, 2021)

ConorMcGregor said:


> Ultra cope, getting rich is even more based by chances, the country you are born into, the family you are born into, the people you are able to meet, your innate skills, being born in a time where the competition in a certain field is lower ecc....


You can go out and get those things though, sure some things are out of your control like youre genetics and country but those things dont have to define you, you can work your way around it. Move out of your country, or move up the political ladder and get rich that way, etc...


----------



## Deleted member 6512 (Jan 31, 2021)

bpdandectasy said:


> You can go out and get those things though, sure some things are out of your control like youre genetics and country but those things dont have to define you, you can work your way around it. Move out of your country, or move up the political ladder and get rich that way, etc...


You are coping bro, good luck being born in Burundi trying to become a millionaire and get out of the country when a yeah wage is so low you can't even afford a plane ticket. Almost all billionaire and millionaires were born into wealthy families or got lucky by being in the right place at the right time.


----------



## Deleted member 3323 (Jan 31, 2021)

ConorMcGregor said:


> You are coping bro, good luck being born in Burundi trying to become a millionaire and get out of the country when a yeah wage is so low you can't even afford a plane ticket. Almost all billionaire and millionaires were born into wealthy families or got lucky by being in the right place at the right time.


I believe anyone can become rich despite circumstances. It's all about mindset, if you have the desire and motivation /discipline then you will become rich no matter what. Don't underestimate the human mind and how it can adapt and change it's environment.


----------



## Norwooder (Feb 14, 2021)

Melo95 said:


> Many good looking women are not genuinely dumb and actually have intellect. Good looks come in a package. It's wrong to assume that pretty girls are all dumb sluts


Deep down they know it’s because they can’t date hot girls.
They are coping with saying ‘I’d rather an unintelligent smart girl’ but the reality is that they never had a choice.
Plus, I’d say there are more smart hot chicks than smart average/ugly girls...


----------



## Deleted member 9699 (Feb 14, 2021)

disillusioned said:


> Mark Zuckerberg and John Carmack. Both are genius level tech wizards that changed the world yet both ended up marrying 5/10 noodles because they looked like shit.


they can literally marry the biggest gigastacy on the planet with that kinda money, they're just bluepilled cucks who fell for the "muhh love knows no limits" meme


----------



## loksr (Feb 14, 2021)

49x said:


> No matter if you're gandy looks or whatever, if you're worth $50+ million your halo effect is astronomical. Being good looking is the second best halo but not even close to being worth tens of millions provided you're not below 5/10.
> 
> 99% of people give up on looks and simply blame genetics, they don't even think of it. On the other hand, having millions and millions of dollars that they slave their whole life away for the equivalent of your pocket change is the largest mog possible on this earth.
> 
> Convince me otherwise


Lol the only thing you get from money is a legion of gold diggers who want to take your money while they take Chad’s dick on the side

child level IQ to have not realized this by now tbh.

now, if you have looks AND money then the world belongs to you


----------



## fras (Feb 14, 2021)

Wealth does indeed mog looks at a very high level. Nobody gives a fuck about some random Chad, but people like Musk or Bezos have made themselves immortal. Massive cope if you think otherwise.

"Muh their wives are cheating on them!" Even if that was the case, these dudes could make the guy that their wives are cheating with disappear in an hour and get away with it completely unscathed.

The fact that people ITT question why they aren't getting surgeries already proves they aren't made for success. What would Bezos and Zuck get out of surgeries? Slaying potential? Like they care about some shitty short term gratification, it's meaningless to them. They've already reproduced and thus have heirs to their empire, which means their legacy is safe. It is their children who can then think about and debate if they should buy their way to a high PSL partner and improve in the looks department.

People on here who want to spend months on improving themselves just to "slay" are already doomed, because they chase short term validation and will remain as meaningless plebs.


----------



## SpanishSlayer (Feb 14, 2021)

49x said:


> No matter if you're gandy looks or whatever, if you're worth $50+ million your halo effect is astronomical. Being good looking is the second best halo but not even close to being worth tens of millions provided you're not below 5/10.
> 
> 99% of people give up on looks and simply blame genetics, they don't even think of it. On the other hand, having millions and millions of dollars that they slave their whole life away for the equivalent of your pocket change is the largest mog possible on this earth.
> 
> Convince me otherwise


Yeah the question is how you get that money if you are born a poorcel


----------



## Deleted member 6512 (Feb 14, 2021)

fras said:


> plebs.


I see a Looks Maximus reference here


----------



## RichardSpencel (Feb 15, 2021)

Moneymakser49


----------



## SendMePicsToRate (Feb 15, 2021)

49x said:


> gigacope they can get anyone they want but they get a much better kick/high from making billions then dealing with and fucking dumb sloots.
> 
> I read somewhere that winning $100k is the same dopamine hit as sex, now apply that to making billions.


Having sex isn’t just dopamine retard


----------



## Uglyandfat (Feb 15, 2021)

49x said:


> now apply that to making billions.


that probably gets old after a while


----------



## oldcelloser (Jan 5, 2022)

fuck your money, nerd; id rather have genuine sexual desire and that is generated solely by LOOKS, and unlike this forum's homosexual obsessions, this is generated by BODY for ONS and by FACE for LTR/ betabuxx...so roid up soyos lmao


----------



## DivineBeing (Jan 5, 2022)

Deleted member 11326 said:


> No matter if you're gandy looks or whatever, if you're worth $50+ million your halo effect is astronomical. Being good looking is the second best halo but not even close to being worth tens of millions provided you're not below 5/10.
> 
> 99% of people give up on looks and simply blame genetics, they don't even think of it. On the other hand, having millions and millions of dollars that they slave their whole life away for the equivalent of your pocket change is the largest mog possible on this earth.
> 
> Convince me otherwise


easier to be gl than have 50 million


----------



## gaymidget (Jan 5, 2022)

disillusioned said:


> Mark Zuckerberg and John Carmack. Both are genius level tech wizards that changed the world yet both ended up marrying 5/10 noodles because they looked like shit.


they 100% fuck some chicks on the side. Mark invented facebook to get sloots in the first place, he would never settle for one girl. Shes just his stable wife that he actually likes spending time with and on the side, he organizes some orgys with models.


----------



## Germania (Jan 5, 2022)

Cope

Average Income Looks Good> High Income Doesn't Look Good


----------



## Chinacurry (Jan 5, 2022)

So retarded, the ability to buy a yacht, or even a fleet of them is insignificant next to the power of being a mogger who girls WANT to hook up with


----------



## Part-Time Chad (Jan 9, 2022)

If this were true, Warren Buffet, Jeff Bezos, and Bill Gates would be slayers.


----------



## turbocuckcel_7000000 (Jan 10, 2022)




----------



## turbocuckcel_7000000 (Jan 10, 2022)

the end result of nerd wealthmaxxing


----------



## FloridaDude (Jan 10, 2022)

Ngl, this is the biggest cope of all time

If a girl likes you. You can be unemployed, in debt, zero dollars in your bank account, no car, and homeless. If a girl likes you, she will let you move in and drive her car so you can cheat while she's at work to provide for you. If she catches you cheating she'll cry and ask what she did wrong and how she can be better in the future. She will never leave you in a billion years. There are countless guys like this 

If girls don't like you, you can literally drive a lambo around and 99.9% will think you're ugly, cringe, trying hard, inauthentic. They won't even want to breathe the same air as you. Maybe occasionally you can find a desperate girl (basically a prostitute) to fuck you for your money. But her contempt for you will be completely transparent to the point you can't even delude yourself. She will cheat. And the second you're down, she'll finish you off and move in with her side dude with zero remorse


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Jan 10, 2022)

Chinacurry said:


> So retarded, the ability to buy a yacht, or even a fleet of them is insignificant next to the power of being a mogger who girls WANT to hook up with


You can be both bhai


----------



## DrTony (Jan 10, 2022)

fras said:


> Wealth does indeed mog looks at a very high level. Nobody gives a fuck about some random Chad, but people like Musk or Bezos have made themselves immortal. Massive cope if you think otherwise.
> 
> "Muh their wives are cheating on them!" Even if that was the case, these dudes could make the guy that their wives are cheating with disappear in an hour and get away with it completely unscathed.
> 
> ...


Moot point. Everything is temporary my friend. Life itself is. Idgaf who remembers me after I die


----------



## forevergymcelling (Jan 10, 2022)

lol at even thinking about an LTR if your net worth is 50mil+


----------



## ChristianChad (Jan 10, 2022)

DrTony said:


> Moot point. Everything is temporary my friend. Life itself is. Idgaf who remembers me after I die


You can live forever via reproducing (I hope you understand principle why) 
You can "reproduce" in 3 ways: biologically and literally; most common way. Making your name known, Tesla will live for a quite a while for example even if he didn't have kids; this is very rare. Influencing history and changing the course of the lives of millions, I don't know how to call this but this seems like "reproducing" to me; happens extremely rarely. The latter one can happen at a smaller scale, like completely changing the lives of a person, better if done in a positive sense.


----------



## Chinacurry (Jan 10, 2022)

Chadethnic101 said:


> You can be both bhai


It is exponentially harder to be both than to be one though, and to be one is extremely difficult.

I know slayers in NYC, Sydney, London who have average incomes but much better lives and higher value than Zuck or Bezos


----------



## oldcelloser (Jan 10, 2022)

gaymidget said:


> they 100% fuck some chicks on the side. Mark invented facebook to get sloots in the first place, he would never settle for one girl. Shes just his stable wife that he actually likes spending time with and on the side, he organizes some orgys with models.


nah hes too soy and low t for that and is disgusting looking....i can bet my left nut hes very bluepilled


forevergymcelling said:


> lol at even thinking about an LTR if your net worth is 50mil+


this; if you are the type then you need to marry/LTR foids at your level of net worth or more, if you're rich


----------



## oldcelloser (Jan 10, 2022)

Deleted member 6273 said:


> Blackpill doesn't apply to multi billionaires jfl


thats total bs


----------



## oldcelloser (Jan 10, 2022)

Deleted member 6512 said:


> Cara Delevingne had a 'three-way' with Amber Heard and Elon Musk
> 
> 
> Johnny Depp 'hasn't ruled out' serving Cara Delevingne with a subpoena in his $50M defamation suit against ex wife Amber Heard, DailyMail.com can reveal.
> ...


lol im surprised Musk has ahd this tbh
ive always had him as a nerd 
but he looksmaxxed and gymmaxed a little it seems like, from his younger days
also Zuckerberg and Buffett and Gates definitely didnt do this, they're just too nerdy/ low t


----------



## Deleted member 15099 (Jan 11, 2022)

Deleted member 11326 said:


> No matter if you're gandy looks or whatever, if you're worth $50+ million your halo effect is astronomical. Being good looking is the second best halo but not even close to being worth tens of millions provided you're not below 5/10.
> 
> 99% of people give up on looks and simply blame genetics, they don't even think of it. On the other hand, having millions and millions of dollars that they slave their whole life away for the equivalent of your pocket change is the largest mog possible on this earth.
> 
> Convince me otherwise


Delete member jfl, being good looking and tall mogs any amount of money. Convince me otherwise


----------



## gaymidget (Jan 11, 2022)

oldcelloser said:


> nah hes too soy and low t for that and is disgusting looking....i can bet my left nut hes very bluepilled
> 
> this; if you are the type then you need to marry/LTR foids at your level of net worth or more, if you're rich


Bro no way. All elites do it, even gay democrats like Bill Clinton. Its in mens nature to cheat when presented with that variety of 10/10 looking models. You need a stable wife to have company, a family with and can project an image outward. Thats why there is no president without a family. Imagine a single president lol. They all fuck on the side.


----------

